# Crimson Fist or Ultramarines?



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok so I am starting a Space marine army as my first army and I was looking at the different chapters and such and narrowed it down to two chapters I want to do. The Crimson Fist and the Ultramarines, I like the Crimson fist background and how they were almost wiped out and held strong and are reviving there chapter. I also like the Space Marine veteran models and I like the Pedro Kantor model. But I also like the Ultramarines' color scheme the whole blue, gold, and white look really cool to me and the Sicarius model is a very nice model as well(How could you not like that helmet!:victory. I know that when I do my army I am going to want to use veterans and I know Pedro Kantor makes them scoring. But even if they are scoring or not I still want to take them. It seems like Pedro Kantor gives more benefits to his army but I think the Ultramarines have a nicer color scheme.I know that if I choose Crimson fist I want Pedro Kantor to be my HQ and I know if I Choose Ultramarines I want Sicarius to be my HQ. I want my army to look good  but i also want them to be competitive while still being fluffy. So I'm in kind of a pickle right now and I was wondering if you guys could help me choose. Thanks!
-Mighty


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Ultras if you want a Chapter Master that is brilliant in all respects, Fists if you want Sternguard vets to be able to capture points. You're choice but I'd go with Ultras.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Fists are infinitely cooler (just my opinion of course, its really your choice), you can take all ICs for any chapter you want (according to GW), so technically it will only be up to which chapter has the better fluff and scheme. 

PS: I dont think white is part of the UltraSMurfs' colour scheme, is it?


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

The symbol is white and the cloths are so I just thought that white was part of there color scheme.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Though I hate myself for doing it I gotta choose Ultra marines. Only reason being the Crimson Fists colour is in my opinion disgusting. The red and and dark blue just don't work together. Want my opinion go do Raven Guard or Slamanders.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Yay! Ultras rule! Go Ultramarines!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to go Crimson fists. My first Marine army was Imperial fists, so Im a little biased.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

go crimson fists there way cooler then ultrasmurfs and i cant say ive seen many people who play them.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> go crimson fists there way cooler then ultrasmurfs and i cant say ive seen many people who play them.


Thats what I was thinking too there are probably a lot less Crimson Fist players out there then Ultramarines, but then again it seems like with the new Space Marines codex coming out there will be a lot more Crimson Fist players.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

white is used for the 1st. company for ultras so yes it is a colour if you're going with a lot of vets... gold is 2nd, red is 3rd so on and so forth....


Honestly though I'd go with crimson fists. They're not as smurfy.... I'd go more for a custom chapter that uses their rules though.....


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd say CrimsonFists becaues it's entierly different then what hundreds of other ppl do for a marine army.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> And as I walk in the valley of the shadow of death I will have no fear For I am the scariest mother f*cker in that goddamned valley!


 I love your signature man it is so sick!:victory:

Ok back on topic. Umm this might sound kinda dumb but I keep seeing people say this a lot Smurf or Smurfy...What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

SMurfs basically means vanilla Space marines. Ultramarines are very, very, very, very _normal_ or SMurfy as some might put it.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh ok thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Nothing inherently wrong with smurfy style. If it works for you go with it. I only really like smurfs ( ireland brke the record for having more smurfs in one place than anywhere else in the world recently!) basically which horde do you dislike more? orks or tyranids? Orks are specialised against orks, while Ultras have tyranid hunters. both are good against other armies but they cut through them.... 
And take the sig if you want man. Thanks about the comment on it:biggrin:


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

As I don't have anything against either army (since I have not played a game yet) I wouldn't know. But my little brother is starting Orks so maybe I should do Crimsons hmm maybe still don't know yet.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i say go crimson fists i am so sick of seeing the same legions again and again mind you i don't really care its just all the people at my local gaming store all have ultramarines or chaos space marine black legion and i like to see variety. mind you thats just me and i am a bit picky


----------



## CyDoN (Dec 21, 2007)

I do Ultras for two reasons, first in the backround Crimson Fists always loose , second Ultramarines are the most classic and all-around space marine chapter.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Go with something completely different, like one of the cursed founding chapters. There are way more interesting chapters out there. Relictors (demon weapons), Blood Ravens(lots of psykers), 13th Company(werewolves), Blood Angels and their successors(vampires), Exorcists( all illuminati demon killers). 

There's lots more. The smurfs have to be the most boring of the lot. Boring fluff, boring colour scheme, boring players. Use your imagination.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i dont like all those goodie to shoe's chapters go different. i would go fluffy something like flesh tearers


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

go Crimson Fists. that wat im doin for my AOBE marines . the red fists look really good with the dark blue armour. plus Ultrasmurfs are way over publicised IMO. they have been in the last 2 Multi-Army box sets, possibly more!


----------



## ollie9898 (Sep 1, 2008)

Go for Ultramarines!
They have amazing special characters and there colour scheme is the best! (In my opinion)

However if I was doing a second army of space marines I would choose Crimson Fists.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

As much as I love the Captain Sicarius model I think im going to do the Crimson Fist maybe


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Crimson Fists.... only because Games Workshop has flowded its products with Ultra's... although i was in GW Glasgow the other day and i found the Ultra Marine Tyranid Hunter blister packs.... really top notch models... only 2 in a pack but really like them.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Crimson Fists. More character IMO. Plus Pedro, yeah.:good:


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Not trying to be rude but I have already picked my army so there is no point in posting in this thread now.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Vote for Pedro!


----------

